# Christmas Communion



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Dec 3, 2004)

It says on my schedule that this sunday night that the chapel in my college (which is manditory I go to) is having a Christmas communion.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 3, 2004)

What is their definition of "communion"? Do they mean, a get-together? Surely it is not the table.


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Dec 3, 2004)

Scott it is the table...


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 3, 2004)

This is all too common today. The usurpation of the sacraments is the chief sin of parachurch organizations.


----------



## Scott (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, it is no wonder that many evangelicals are seeing the institutional church as optional.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 3, 2004)

Sure - we don't need a minister to preach, since we can all "preach." Who needs a minister to administer the sacraments? And who needs any kind of discipline? The Four Spiritual Laws replacing the Three Marks.

Sigh...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2004)

"...mandatory..."

God alone is Lord of the conscience, and has left it free from the doctrines and commandments of men, which are, in any thing, contrary to His Word; or beside it, if matters of faith, or worship. So that, to believe such doctrines, or to obey such commands, out of conscience, is to betray true liberty of conscience: and the requiring of an implicit faith, and an absolute and blind obedience, is to destroy liberty of conscience, and reason also. (WCF, Chap. XX.II)


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 3, 2004)

"You willl sinnzzeee zee papa's olddd mannnn!"


----------



## puriteen18 (Dec 3, 2004)

A slightly similiar incident.....

There is a Tuesday night college "service" at one of the local churches where I go to school that my roomate has been attending. The teachings are for the most part upsetting to say the least. 

Anyway, everyone is welcome there. There are Methodists, Baptists, I'm sure some Presbyterians USA, and "instrumental" Church of Christ.

They announced that they would be celebrating Communion next week. It is rather disgusting.


----------



## pastorway (Dec 3, 2004)

Just because you have to go doesn;t mean that you have to partake!

Examine yourself and if they ask, simply reply that you found yourself unworthy to partake of _their_ communion.

Phillip


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 3, 2004)

My gosh. Surely they're not serious. You have got to be kidding me.


----------

